# Need to set upload_tmp_dir in php.ini



## DigiScript (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey everyone, I have installed Marc Liyanage's PHP 4.2.3 module and everything works fine, but I need to set a value for upload_tmp_dir

I followed Marc's instructions for creating a php.ini file in /usr/local/lib, but I still have no idea how to change the setting. If someone could tell me how to set this value, and what it should be set to I would GREATLY appreciate it.

Thanks,
Digi

Edit: I was assuming the reason I my move_uploaded_file commands are failing is because the upload_tmp_dir has no value, but I just ran across some info saying that if its not set it will default to the system temp dir. So now my question is what else could it be? file_uploads says it is set to 1, and I have read and write access to the folder I am attempting to upload to. The page is receiving the filenames and everything else, it just wont move them.

Any help. Please.


----------

